# Smokinj smoked again by Vicegrips.ceo



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

> Vicegrips.ceo/Matt decieded to CRUSH ME YET AGAIN with a great selection of wonderful cigars! Second time in two 1/2 weeks or so. Vice was my 1st bomb victim , so now Matt has returned fire Twice at me. The score is now 2-1 in Mr.VGrips favor. That is all about to change. Time to put an End to this Madness


As you can see from the note, smokinj got smoked again by vicegrips.ceo. Sweet selection of smokes that I'm sure will be destroyed one by one, slowly by fire.

Enjoy them David, you deserve them!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whow! Great hit!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

So wait... you're posting them for him?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> So wait... you're posting them for him?


Ron posted these for me. I can't upload photos. Thanks again for the help Ron


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:smoke:Vicegrips.ceo/Matt decieded to CRUSH ME YET AGAIN with a great selection of wonderful cigars! Second time in two 1/2 weeks or so. Vice was my 1st bomb victim , so now Matt has returned fire Twice at me. The score is now 2-1 in Mr.VGrips favor. That is all about to change. Time to put an End to this Madness


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice Job Matt...take no prisoners!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*well, that is 3/4 bombs. one more still waiting to sound off. you talk a good game smokin j. but i'm calling you out. i have the artillery. you have felt the wrath twice, but those were just morters. don't make me pull out the smart bombs. haha*:whoohoo:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice combo to take him out. HA HA Flint


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are some serious munitions! Matt is relentless.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice un Matt--great guy that *Toasted Coastie*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*yeah, thanks for the posting coastie.*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is fun to watch


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Man, he took you out hard.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave got hit really good, I just made sure his damage was broadcasted. Matt whacked him hard!

You call, we haul.....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice hit :dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice hit
thats hours and hours of fun


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like Matt is in for a hurtin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *well, that is 3/4 bombs. one more still waiting to sound off. you talk a good game smokin j. but i'm calling you out. i have the artillery. you have felt the wrath twice, but those were just morters. don't make me pull out the smart bombs. haha*:whoohoo:


Morters Huh.... You'll get to feel my WRATH soon enough


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent hit, Vice!
Nice smokins, J!
Great postie, Coastie!
High fives all around!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> :smoke:Vicegrips.ceo/Matt decieded to CRUSH ME YET AGAIN with a great selection of wonderful cigars! Second time in two 1/2 weeks or so. Vice was my 1st bomb victim , so now Matt has returned fire Twice at me. The score is now 2-1 in Mr.VGrips favor. That is all about to change. Time to put an End to this Madness


hey wait just one minuete I thought I was your first remember the bottle of woodford? I may have to get involved here.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> hey wait just one minuete I thought I was your first remember the bottle of woodford? I may have to get involved here.


Boys, boys, boys! There's plenty SmokinJ for you both to blow up. Stop the fighting and light the fuses!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> hey wait just one minuete I thought I was your first remember the bottle of woodford? I may have to get involved here.


You are right Joe. You were my first Liquor Bomb. Matty was my first straight cigar bomb!:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HMMMMMM-

Do I smell a fight to the finish brewing??????

Could be costly


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Morters Huh.... You'll get to feel my WRATH soon enough


*hahaha*


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

jitzy said:


> hey wait just one minuete I thought I was your first remember the bottle of woodford? I may have to get involved here.


Too late Jitz. He just got hit with a combo bomb from me today! Crown Royal and some juicy sticks.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Too late Jitz. He just got hit with a combo bomb from me today! Crown Royal and some juicy sticks.


Yes Sir. Tommy hooked me up BIG TIME! Had the 601 Blue with a nice glass of Crown and it was an Outstanding pair:dribble:Going with the R&J Habana Reserve paired with the Crown around 5pm tomorrow. Can't wait, and thanks again Tommy!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *hahaha*


Hey Matt, where exactly is Elk Grove Village,IL??


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

well deserved! Another fine hit matt!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Hey Matt, where exactly is Elk Grove Village,IL??


*
its a mid-western chicago suburb. take 355 North and there will be a couple exits for it.*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> its a mid-western chicago suburb. take 355 North and there will be a couple exits for it.*


Thanks


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Thanks


*
what are you planning j? you've got me curious...*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> what are you planning j? you've got me curious...*


*Time will tell brother. Time will tell:biggrin:*


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice stuff there...
cant we all just get along??


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty nice score,that was a lot of fire power on one target,total destruction of target..


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow - An Illinois boy with a vengence. Way to go. VG. 
First an IBB nuc than a VG double smack. How is smokinj still standing.


----------

